# Delivery for downtown apartment building, security lady power trip



## LimpBizkit42069 (Oct 18, 2020)

I go to this high end building, park and follow the instructions to enter the building. I get buzzed in and start making my way to the elevator, customer, texts me saying “you are in the wrong tower” while I’m still in this lobby. I go back out to the garage to see if there’s another entrance to this other tower, don’t see sht. There was no note about a tower, so I just bring the thing over to the security desk and I’m about to place it down and leave.

The lady wouldn’t let me leave it on the desk! She refused. We got into an elaborate standoff with her wanting me to call the customer and meet him and me wanting to leave it and take off. I finally say I’m leaving it and she can do whatever she wants with it. Absolutely not she says. I say I’m leaving it here or on the ground outside, you can tell the dude why it’s on the ground. Then this other table magically became an option for me to leave it on.

WTF is this gal’s problem? This was the second time I’ve dealt with her and this building, and both times she has gone out of her way to go on a power trip. Ironic thing is if the customer didn’t throw me off with his text, I would’ve brought it up to his door no problem, I was at the right place to begin with. I was in the F’n lobby, there’s only 1 F’n lobby.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Go outside snap a pic of it leave the food . Text the diner move on .
Me personally i would of started the timer and waited kept the food .


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Just text the customer the food is at the desk and security was giving you a hard time. 

Let them deal with it. Its THEIR problem, the residents usually have to pay for doorman/security. 

If I go to a apartment complex and don't have a code in the notes, I simply text 'food outside - door locked'. Those idiots know there is security, they pass through it at least twice a day.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Next time have some fun! Text them that Security grabbed it out of your hand and started eating it! (as you drop it on the desk and walk away.)


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

I AM NOT SURE WHY you are arguing with this person. You are on their property, its their rules, whether you like it or not. Their rules over ride the delivery instructions.

Instead of arguing, I would discuss options. I would say, "Ok, thats perfectly ok. Would it be ok if I left it outside next to the door?" and so on.

Then I would contact the customer, explain the situation, tell them I respect their request for social distancing, and that I will be waiting in the car watching the food to make sure they got it. Simple and done.


----------



## LimpBizkit42069 (Oct 18, 2020)

The Jax said:


> I AM NOT SURE WHY you are arguing with this person. You are on their property, its their rules, whether you like it or not. Their rules over ride the delivery instructions.
> 
> Instead of arguing, I would discuss options. I would say, "Ok, thats perfectly ok. Would it be ok if I left it outside next to the door?" and so on.
> 
> Then I would contact the customer, explain the situation, tell them I respect their request for social distancing, and that I will be waiting in the car watching the food to make sure they got it. Simple and done.


Lmao &#128514; almost had me going for a second til I saw the bit about watching the food from my car. Major part of the equation here is the fact that the parking for these buildings isn't ideal. A three dollar tip is not worth the stress of potentially getting towed.


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

Ugh yea I had a similar situation. I was delivering to some fancy high rise downtown where you have to use the service elevator and you need a building employee to escort you because they have the key. So I let the lady know that I have a delivery. As we are walking to the elevator, she decides to stop and talk to a fellow employee about absolute nonsense. Nothing important at all. I politely tell her that I'm double parked and to wrap up the conversation. She looks at me up and down and says "excuse you" and continued to talk nonsense with her co worker. At that moment I just left the food at the front desk and text the customer that the service elevator was out of service and they need to come down to get their food. As I was leaving she was yelling at me to come back and that I cant leave food in lobby. I ran to my car and sped off lol. If you did your job correctly, non of this would be a problem


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

ConkeyCrack said:


> Ugh yea I had a similar situation. I was delivering to some fancy high rise downtown where you have to use the service elevator and you need a building employee to escort you because they have the key. So I let the lady know that I have a delivery. As we are walking to the elevator, she decides to stop and talk to a fellow employee about absolute nonsense. Nothing important at all. I politely tell her that I'm double parked and to wrap up the conversation. She looks at me up and down and says "excuse you" and continued to talk nonsense with her co worker. At that moment I just left the food at the front desk and text the customer that the service elevator was out of service and they need to come down to get their food. As I was leaving she was yelling at me to come back and that I cant leave food in lobby. I ran to my car and sped off lol. If you did your job correctly, non of this would be a problem


The capricious assholishness of people who don't give a **** about you. Just think: they're the gatekeepers. How scary is that?


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

LimpBizkit42069 said:


> Lmao &#128514; almost had me going for a second til I saw the bit about watching the food from my car. Major part of the equation here is the fact that the parking for these buildings isn't ideal. A three dollar tip is not worth the stress of potentially getting towed.


You aren't getting towed if you are in the car. If its one of those that you can't park in front (I have been there). Tell them you need to run back to your car and you will drive around to the front and give it to them when they come out. I mean, I do not know what to tell you here. The security person is not making things easy for you so you need to work with what you have.


----------



## LimpBizkit42069 (Oct 18, 2020)

The Jax said:


> You aren't getting towed if you are in the car. If its one of those that you can't park in front (I have been there). Tell them you need to run back to your car and you will drive around to the front and give it to them when they come out. I mean, I do not know what to tell you here. The security person is not making things easy for you so you need to work with what you have.


Imagine doing all that &#129315; &#129315;


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

LimpBizkit42069 said:


> I go to this high end building, park and follow the instructions to enter the building. I get buzzed in and start making my way to the elevator, customer, texts me saying "you are in the wrong tower" while I'm still in this lobby. I go back out to the garage to see if there's another entrance to this other tower, don't see sht. There was no note about a tower, so I just bring the thing over to the security desk and I'm about to place it down and leave.
> 
> The lady wouldn't let me leave it on the desk! She refused. We got into an elaborate standoff with her wanting me to call the customer and meet him and me wanting to leave it and take off. I finally say I'm leaving it and she can do whatever she wants with it. Absolutely not she says. I say I'm leaving it here or on the ground outside, you can tell the dude why it's on the ground. Then this other table magically became an option for me to leave it on.
> 
> WTF is this gal's problem? This was the second time I've dealt with her and this building, and both times she has gone out of her way to go on a power trip. Ironic thing is if the customer didn't throw me off with his text, I would've brought it up to his door no problem, I was at the right place to begin with. I was in the F'n lobby, there's only 1 F'n lobby.


Bro I always ignore pax instructs they give toe on the fly. F them if they aren't considerate of my time. I find that most pax are big time ignorant when it comes to reading an understanding the GPS or map in the uber app. Sign of the times I suppose. I wouldn't be surprised if most people cannot read a map nowadays.


----------

